# busbar



## Britney (Mar 22, 2006)

did it help anyone for anxiety? how was it? i just started it and wanna know if its worth trying.


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

My doc. wants to put me on Buspar. I don't know anything about it. Are you experiencing any side effects yet? I am scared to try it because most drugs I have taken made me dizzy and sleepy. Let me know how you are doing. Take care.......

Angel


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

buspar on its own has been around a long time and has a poor reputation in the anxiety community, its a tranquilliser of a different type to valium

generally considered to do no better than placebo effect for this but just maybe could be useful for augmenting an antidepressant, now also promoted to reduce sexual problems of antidepressants

usually heavily and expensively advertised, buspar is a classic example of how docs mostly prescribe the most heavily advertised and promoted meds, regardless of whether they are any good or not, any complimentary seminars on waikiki beach on offer perhaps for prescribing the stuff??


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

My doctor just tried to put me on this and i flat out said no. He knows i do my research and the stuffs an anti-psychotic regardless of how they label it. It even uses the same 5ht receptors as some of the popular anti-psychotics.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

does anyone know of any net sites about current drugt advertising campaigns around the world, a fortune is spent, often there will be a big push for an older med just before the patent runs out and cheaper generics become available


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Even though I only took Buspar for about 2 weeks, the side effects suck and there's just something about it I really hate. I even hate the name.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been on it since August and have felt no significant improvements.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I rate Buspar as totally useless crap. Two months at the max recommended dose didn't do anything for me. I was using it in combination with large amounts of Xanax daily and adding Buspar didn't improve my results at all.

Buspar seems to work for a few people, though in general it has a pretty poor record. Other than being "non-addictive" it doesn't seem to have much going for it. Of course, sugar pills aren't addictive either.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It did nothing for me.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Buspar is a piece of crap. Its a pill that you take to make you dizzy. Thats all. If you are one of the few people it worked for, please ignore this message but to me........Its a piece of crap.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

It didn't do anything for me, positive or negative. but it's still worth trying, you never if you may be one of the few that it does help.


----------



## bellapitunia (Aug 13, 2011)

So I am trying to stop taking Ativan after being on it for three years, and it is really hard. The doctor gave me Busbar as a transitional drug to take. Can anyone tell me anything.....thanks


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Buspar is not approved for SAD, there exist no randomized controlled trials showing it works for social phobia and most people here found it disappointing. Sorry.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

It improved my general anxiety, I don't get bad butterflies anymore. Not much for social anxiety.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

My SA was mild, until I took Buspar. Buspar made my anxiety worse and made my neck twitch non-stop for days(no joke). I've had what I call severe SAD since then and I was introduced to benzos after my neck started twitching and I believe it made my anxiety worse in the long run, among other things.

I had SA before Buspar, but I was slowly becoming more sociable (actually I was very sociable at that time) and then anxiety hit me hard while on Buspar. I don't know if Buspar is to blame, but I've heard people mention suffering from the same side effects.

I would probably be better if I had never seen a Psychiatrist. Honestly I think, between Buspar and benzos, they f'd up my life. The probably 30 some other drugs I tried and did nothing, probably didn't have any lasting side effects.

I should have spent more time seeing a psychotherapist and working hard on the homework as I believe my SAD is mainly psychological.


----------

